

Learning on the Edge - whereismypw
https://fedger.io/blog/#!/article/18345869981806

======
matts9581
Really helpful description for things to watch masteriung a shift to graphs.
It really is a challenge. The 'triviality gap' was a heads up, especially for
veteran IT staff.

------
puja108
nice writeup, I especially like that you talk in detail about the things you
learned from your "failure". Failure by itself isn't always good, but this
shows how one can learn and get oneself up again after falling (technology
wise).

~~~
bjerun
I agree. It is extremely hard to select the correct technology. So, sometimes
it is even more valuable to learn, what has not work (even if it looked nice
from the description), than what has worked.

------
tbrownaw
Linked page is empty aside from the header and "comments powered by" link.

~~~
whereismypw
[https://fedger.io/blog/#!/article/18345869981806](https://fedger.io/blog/#!/article/18345869981806)
works for me?

~~~
claudio_fedger
yep, systems are up, had fighting some ddos patterns during recent half hour.

~~~
blacktar
[https://fedger.io/blog/#!/article/18345869981806](https://fedger.io/blog/#!/article/18345869981806)
is still empty for me through USA proxy. Using DK proxy it's OK. CDN issues?
Tried deleting the CDN completely? Update: seems to work now.

